# mariconera



## patichita

¿De donde viene el termino Mariconera para el bolso de mano masculino? ¿Como se genero ese termino para ese accesorio? ¿quien se lo puso?


----------



## Jaiba

_Wikipedia dice que su etimología es Maricón._

_Pequeño bolso de mano para hombres, para guardar utensilios de higiene y tocador._

En México lo usan también hombres que no son homosexuales para guardar pequeños documentos, tarjetas, dinero, etc.

Saludos


----------



## patichita

Gracias por responder...pero yo no quiero la definición sino saber de donde salio el termino para llamarle así al bolso de mano masculino...quien se lo puso? porque llamarlo de ese modo? de todas formas gracias...sé que siempre existe una razón para nombrar a las cosas de determinada forma...


----------



## Jaiba

Hola, tienes razón, tú preguntaste otra cosa.

Esto es lo que encontré en Google, espero te sirva:

http://www.visteadecuadamente.com/la-historia-del-bolso-online/

Es sobre el Museo del Bolso.  Suena interesante.

Saludos


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Supongo que el nombre vendrá porque es una prenda típicamente femenina que llevan los hombres, de ahí lo de "mariconera", que viene de "maricón", que es el despectivo de homosexual.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## clares3

Totalmente de acuerdo con Antpax: al asumir los hombres una prenda que hasta entonces era de uso femenino se le llamó mariconera, nombre que expresa la ambigüedad inicial que despertó el uso de bolso por los hombres.
Pese a las apariencias nunca fue despectivo; todos usábamos el bolso y todos le llamábamos mariconera sin complejo alguno.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

Por acá, "mariquera".

Saludos,


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Si son de las que se usan a la cintura, ¿también las llaman mariconeras o mariqueras? Comento que ambos términos me eran desconocidos, yo las llamo "carteritas" y a las que van a la cintura, riñoneras (bonito el nombre, ¿no es cierto?). No son muy usadas hoy en día, me parece a mí.
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile nunca se han llamado así.  De hecho cuando leí la palabra me imaginé cualquier otra cosa menos un bolso.
Según el modelo se los puede llamar simplemente "bolso", o "morral"; los que van en la cintura se llaman "bananos".
¡Zas!
_


----------



## Namarne

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Si son de las que se usan a la cintura, ¿también las llaman mariconeras o mariqueras? Comento que ambos términos me eran desconocidos, yo las llamo "carteritas" y a las que van a la cintura, riñoneras (bonito el nombre, ¿no es cierto?). No son muy usadas hoy en día, me parece a mí.


Hola: 

Por aquí afortunadamente también han caído en desuso.  Una mariconera, al menos en mis tiempos, era algo parecido a esto. Las que se llevan a la cintura nunca he oído llamarlas así, sino riñoneras, como tú dices. (Bonito nombre, sí, y me suena que había otro, pero no me sale, o me lo estoy imaginando.)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Namarne said:


> (Bonito nombre, sí, y me suena que había otro, pero no me sale, o me lo estoy imaginando.)


¿Bandolera, quizá? No sabía que "riñonera" fuera un término "de diccionario". 



			
				Vampiro said:
			
		

> Según el modelo se los puede llamar simplemente "bolso", o "morral"


Un nombre más civilizado, sin duda. No me imagino entrando a una tienda y diciéndole al vendedor que quiero ver mariconeras. Vaya a saber uno lo que el tipo interpreta.


----------



## bb008

piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> 
> Por acá, "mariquera".
> 
> Saludos,


 
Hola

Me desayuno con respecto al nombre dado a ese accesorio, aquí sería "una cartera de hombre". Lo de mariquera que dice Piraña y que también se dice en Venezuela como mariconería, son o serían actitudes comportamientos, cosas totalmente diferentes.

Saludos.-


----------



## ManPaisa

piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> 
> Por acá, "mariquera".
> 
> Saludos,


 
Sí, pero en mis predios era más *maricartera*.

Saludos,


----------



## Lexinauta

Por aquí, cuando aparecieron y todavía no se animaban a usarla mucho los hombres, se las llamaba *'maricona'*.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Namarne said:
			
		

> Las que se llevan a la cintura nunca he oído llamarlas así, sino riñoneras, como tú dices. (Bonito nombre, sí, y me suena que había otro, pero no me sale, o me lo estoy imaginando.)


 
Bueno tal vez lo que estás buscando es Cangurera, así le llamamos en México, lo de mariconera jamás lo había escuchado, de hecho un hombre con bolso ¡Se me hace raro!


----------



## bb008

Namarne said:


> Hola:
> 
> Por aquí afortunadamente también han caído en desuso.  Una mariconera, al menos en mis tiempos, era algo parecido a esto. Las que se llevan a la cintura nunca he oído llamarlas así, sino riñoneras, como tú dices. (Bonito nombre, sí, y me suena que había otro, pero no me sale, o me lo estoy imaginando.)


 


Miguelillo 87 said:


> Bueno tal vez lo que estás buscando es Cangurera, así le llamamos en México, lo de mariconera jamás lo había escuchado, de hecho un hombre con bolso ¡Se me hace raro!


 

En Venezuela le llamamos *"koalas"*, y es utilizado tanto por hombres como por mujeres. 

Miguel, en Venezuela los hombres usan bolsos, no le veo nada de extraño.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

bb008 said:


> En Venezuela le llamamos *"koalas"*, y es utilizado tanto por hombres como por mujeres.
> 
> Miguel, en Venezuela los hombres usan bolsos, no le veo nada de extraño.


 
Lo que llaman Koalas /cangureras eso sí lo usan todos, que he de decir que en la decada de los 90 se usaba mucho más que ahora. 

Ahora los bolsos pues algunos lo usan pero, no tal como bolsos, más bien pequeñas maletas para los que vamos al gym, fútbol etc. O se usan mochilas, portafolios, morrales pero tal como bolsos, como los de las mujeres NO.


----------



## Metzaka

De acuerdo a la fotografía proporcionada por Namarne, una 'mariconera' para mí sería un maletín de viaje o un estuche para caballero (en mi tierra no son de uso diario, sólo para viajes o para organizar sus utensilios de baño). Soy de Chihuahua, México.
Como dice Miguel, la 2da sería una 'cangurera'.

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ok ya ví la foto de Namarne y sí, los hombres la usamos pero le llamamos, maletin, morral, mochila depende de la persona, pero ni mariconera ni bolso le llamamos aquí en México, Ahí el porque de mi confusión


----------



## mirx

Ni tampoco en Durango se les dice así, no creo que exista un término génerico en México. Normalmente diríamos "tu bolsa de viaje" y el resto se entendería por el concepto. Maletín es otra alternativa.

No creo que en México alguna vez se haya asociado su uso con la homosexualidad masculina,  ya que, para empezar, no lo comparamos con un bolso de mujer aunque los dos sean de mano. Por lo tanto el nombre de "mariconera" nunca pegó. Palabra que por cierto hoy aprendí, de haberlo visto sin contexto hubiera creído que es un lugar para encerrar hombres homosexuales.


----------



## bb008

Yo recuerdo que mi papá usaba uno como esto: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 y le decían cartera de mano para hombres.

He visto chicos usando estos bolsos: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saludos.-


----------



## horusankh

Mirx y Miguelillo:

Creo que lo que pasa es que las mariconeras se usaron más o menos en los 70, y por lo menos Miguelillo ni siquiera había nacido, así que era difícil que lo oyera  . Y sí, eran exactamente como la imagen que puso Namarne.

Por otra parte, yo no aseveraría que el nombre no tuviera nada que ver con la homosexualidad, pues en esos tiempos, los hombres teníamos que arreglárnoslas con los bolsillos de los pantalones, ni siquiera usábamos morrales, así que, el hecho de que de pronto se viera a los hombres llevando algo en la mano y además que era porque no cabía ya en los bolsillos (porque los pantalones eran bastante entallados, por causa de la moda de esos tiempos), pues daba qué pensar a las mentes setenteras.

Saludos .


----------



## Miguelillo 87

bb008 said:


> He visto chicos usando estos bolsos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.-


 
Aquí les llamamos Morrales o mochila. Y sólo para añadir, creo que le comentario de horusankh es muy acertado


----------



## ManPaisa

Traductora Al-Español said:


> De acuerdo a la fotografía proporcionada por Namarne, una 'mariconera' para mí sería un maletín de viaje o un estuche para caballero (en mi tierra no son de uso diario, sólo para viajes o para organizar sus utensilios de baño). Soy de Chihuahua, México.
> Como dice Miguel, la 2da sería una 'cangurera'.
> 
> Saludos


 
Creo que estás confundiendo una mariconera, que es para la calle, con un neceser de hombre, que es para guardar los objetos de baño.

Son dos cosas distintas.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> Hola
> 
> Me desayuno con respecto al nombre dado a ese accesorio, aquí sería "una cartera de hombre". Lo de mariquera que dice Piraña y que también se dice en Venezuela como mariconería, son o serían actitudes comportamientos, cosas totalmente diferentes.


Es extraño, yo si escuché durante mucho tiempo ese termino para los tales bolsitos como estos que mostró Namarne, pero les decian era *"maricómetro"...*pero tal vez estabas muy joven bebé y no lo recuerdas...



bb008 said:


> Yo recuerdo que mi papá usaba uno como esto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y le decían cartera de mano para hombres.
> 
> Saludos.-


Eso que dices que usaba tu Padre, son los famosos maricómetros, que hace muuuucho tiempo dejo de llamarseles asi....

saludos
Rosa

Edit. Solo una prueba "Atravesamos la calle y fuimos de nuevo al edificio del templo, porque yo había dejado allí mi chaqueta de cuero y la cartera de mano que en Venezuela llaman maricómetro." sacado de aqui


----------



## ManPaisa

ROSANGELUS said:


> pero tal vez estabas muy joven bebé y no lo recuerdas...


Por algo se llama bb008.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ManPaisa said:


> Creo que estás confundiendo una mariconera, que es para la calle, con un neceser de hombre, que es para guardar los objetos de baño.
> 
> Son dos cosas distintas.


 
Creo en México no hacemos esa diferencia, en primera la palabra ya no es usada y como que para nostros todo es maleta, maletita.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá la que se pone en la cintura es cangurera. La otra es mariconera, y yo creo que sí tiene mucho que ver con que a la gente le parecía un hábito afefinado. Esas mismas bolsas también se conocen (o se conocían) como vapapú o vaspapú (vas pa puto).


----------



## Hidrocálida

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá la que se pone en la cintura es cangurera. La otra es mariconera, y yo creo que sí tiene mucho que ver con que a la gente le parecía un hábito afefinado.
> *Esas mismas bolsas también se conocen (o se conocían) como vapapú o vaspapú (vas pa puto)* *Aquí en Aguascalientes, coloquialmente  aún se les llama así. de hecho siempre las he conocido como vapapú.*
> .


  No sabía que les llamaran mariconera.
Saludos


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Es extraño, yo si escuché durante mucho tiempo ese termino para los tales bolsitos como estos que mostró Namarne, pero les decian era *"maricómetro"...*pero tal vez estabas muy joven bebé y no lo recuerdas...
> 
> 
> Eso que dices que usaba tu Padre, son los famosos maricómetros, que hace muuuucho tiempo dejo de llamarseles asi....
> 
> saludos
> Rosa
> 
> Edit. Solo una prueba "Atravesamos la calle y fuimos de nuevo al edificio del templo, porque yo había dejado allí mi chaqueta de cuero y la cartera de mano que en Venezuela llaman maricómetro." sacado de aqui


 

Definitivamente no recuerdo eso de maricómetro, mariconera, en serio...


----------



## flljob

A lo que aparece en la primera foto que pone Namarne, en México se le llamaba vapapú (va pa puto)

Saludos


----------



## unodedos

Mariconera es un término de origen homófobo con el objeto de humillar toda representación supuestamente femenina en el hombre esto es producto del falso concepto que atribuye a través de los prejuicios a una persona homosexual. El homófobo impone un rol completamente machista del hombre y condena cualquier atributo que se aleje de éste


----------



## flljob

unodedos said:


> Mariconera es un término de origen homófobo con el objeto de humillar toda representación supuestamente femenina en el hombre esto es producto del falso concepto que atribuye a través de los prejuicios a una persona homosexual. El homófobo impone un rol completamente machista del hombre y condena cualquier atributo que se aleje de éste


 
Creo que esto ya todos lo sabíamos. Se trata de resolver problemas lingüísticos, independientemente de su irracionalidad.

Saludos


----------



## Servando

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Creo en México no hacemos esa diferencia, en primera la palabra ya no es usada y como que para nostros todo es maleta, maletita.



Miguelillo, ¿cuando dices México te refieres al D.F.? Porque yo soy de México (país) y si bien es cierto que la mariconera es una maletita, no cualquier maletita es una mariconera. La mariconera (vaspapú) la identificamos con eso nombre en muchas partes del país.

Saludos


----------



## mirk

Yo conozco las mariconeras como "vaspas".  Mi "apá" tiene la suya.

El término viene de: "vas pa' p-to que vuelas" (perdonen la palabreja, así me lo explicaron a mí, yo solo distribuyo mi conocimiento).


----------



## luger

Eso de mariconera entiendo es un termino viejo en la Ciudad de Mexico para esas bolsitas que se usaban en los 70´s como las que mostró bb008. Mi papá usaba una de esas bolsas para su cartera, identificaciones y algunos papeles, y así le llamaba. No creo que hoy en dia alguien use una. Ni las cangureras.


----------

